# Another Newbie



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hello! 

My name is Elizabeth. I have been enjoying CF for a while, so thought I'd introduce myself.

I have four Tonkinese. Their names are: Cairo, Taffy, Bailey 
and Faerie Tail. I'll post pics just as soon as I can understand how.

I am very happy to have found this site. It is difficult to find cat-crazy people outside of the show hall. And I have found this site to be addictive!

Hope to visit with some of you soon!

Liz


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome Liz  Definitely post pictures, there are tagged threads on this forum that explain how


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see your kitties!


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum. I love Tonks. :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Elizabeth! Tonkinese are such gorgeous cats.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm Welcome Liz. It will be fun to see pictures of your kitties. Cant wait to hear more about them also!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oh... please post pictures and WARM welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you for the warm welcome. 

Petra, did you do your own sig banner?


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

This is Taffy and Cairo. Taffy is a champagne mink 
and Cairo is a champagne solid.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What beautiful babies you have!!!!!!!!!!! 

Yes, I made my own banner, but ForJazz is the forum's real banner maker, if you need help.


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Georgeous cats, and welcome to the forum. :lol:


----------

